# WTF? NSFW Audi Ur quattro Sure to Make More Enemies than Friends



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

When it comes to modified Audis, our editorial goal has always been to share as much of the rich Audi aftermarket with our enthusiast reader base. We tend to leave judgement of modifications to those very readers and to foster acceptance of modifications done by private owners to their pride and joy. That said, there's always an exception that will raise our even hand to our cheek in dismay. This is _that_ car.

At one time this appears to be an ur quattro. Even if it were just a GT though, we'd still feel sick. We've come to expect the sport compact, be-winged and tasteless 'Fast and Furious' sport compact look to be applied to Civics and Eclipses... even the errant B6... but a hard-to-find B2 (especially the ur quattro) is just wrong.

Look over more of these Maalouf Tuning Design pics posted over at the RGruppe blog on blogspot and you'll find door speakers big enough to interfere wtih steering action, plenty of smurf blue painted interior components and a back seat speaker housing / Vodka bottle holder with six shot glasses. 

More after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## tanel (Jul 26, 2006)

WARNING: Viewing the following images may cause cytotoxic effects which can present as headache, seizures, visual disturbance, and altered mental function. Proceed accordingly.

yeah, i got all of that ::facepalm:


----------



## team illuminata (Apr 27, 2011)

OMG. poor thing.

I hope those aren't BRAID wheels. If they are I'll deny it.


----------



## the_mizarc (Nov 24, 2009)

:what:
You can pay for school but you cant buy class.


----------

